
By November, Russian hackers could target voting machines - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/07/27/by-november-russian-hackers-could-target-voting-machines/?postshare=3971469647898918&tid=ss_tw-bottom
======
SixSigma
I thought North Korea were the master worldwide bogeymen hackers?

Or wasn't it Chinese hackers doing everything.

Neither the Republicans nor Democrats trust evoting.

Standford Uni even went so far as to say evoting gives HRC a 9% advantage over
Bernie ! [1]

Which reminds us of when HRC called foul in 2004 [2]

But Diebold were accused of a 7% bump for Clinton in 2008 [3]

We don't need foreign bad actors.

[1] [http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2016/07/12/stanford-
study-...](http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2016/07/12/stanford-study-shows-
clinton-steals-elections/)

[2]
[http://edition.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/03/10/voting/index.h...](http://edition.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/03/10/voting/index.html)

[3] [http://www.bradblog.com/?p=5540](http://www.bradblog.com/?p=5540)

------
dotcoma
Yeah, sure: blame it on the Russian hackers.

Was it their fault in Florida in 2000, too?

